# Erupção do Vulcão Bardarbunga (Islândia) - 2014



## MSantos (23 Ago 2014 às 17:48)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Pelas webcams está tudo calmo neste momento.
> 
> WEBCAM
> http://baering.github.io/
> ...



Tomei a liberdade de criar um tópico especifico sobre este vulcão para a informação sobre este tema ficar aqui concentrada, para isso usei como base este bom post do Felipe Freitas.


----------



## fablept (23 Ago 2014 às 21:29)

Muitos cientistas estão cépticos se realmente já ocorreu uma erupção, ainda não há confirmação visual..

Entretanto os níveis sísmicos tiveram um pico durante a manhã/tarde de hoje, o que levou esta possível erupção, mas os níveis estão a voltar a níveis dos dias anteriores.

Já li sobre possíveis erupções catastróficas, simples explosões freáticas, etc. Ninguem sabe ao certo o que se passa por lá.

Quem quiser seguir os acontecimentos desta crise sismo-vulcânica, recomendo a visitarem este blog..
http://volcanocafe.wordpress.com/


----------



## fablept (24 Ago 2014 às 14:49)

> Earthquake activity in NW-Vatnajökull is still very strong, 700 earthquakes have been observed since midnight and they are somewhat larger than previous days.
> 
> Two large earthquakes, over 5 where in the Bárðarbunga caldera this night.
> 
> ...



O dique vulcânico já tem 30km de comprimento e não há indícios de "estancar".
Os sismos mais fortes tem tido epicentro na caldeira do vulcão Bard(...), mas o dique distancia-se cada vez mais do vulcão.

Exemplo de um dique vulcânico:


----------



## Zapiao (24 Ago 2014 às 15:17)

Isso é man made ?


----------



## fablept (25 Ago 2014 às 00:18)

Zapiao disse:


> Isso é man made ?



Encontrei a imagem no Google, por isso 100% não tenho certeza, mas a rocha deve ter sido cortada, por isso de frente tem aquele aspecto liso.

Mais imagens..
https://www.google.com/search?q=vol...G50QXfoYHYAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=891

Os Açores tb devem ter destes diques vulcânicos, mas é preciso ter "olho de geólogo" para encontrar.

O nome do tópico está algo errado, não há erupção confirmada e tudo indica que se houver uma erupção não será no Bardarbunga, isto porque o dike dirije-se para o vulcão Askja. Os sismos de maior magnitude estão a ser na caldeira do Bardarbunga, o que pode indicar uma descompressão da caldeira, visto o magma estar a movimentar para outro lugar.

O utilizador @irpsit, residente na Islândia é que podia dar umas infos


----------



## Zapiao (25 Ago 2014 às 02:29)

Ou seja a lava vai saindo pelas fendas que encontra pelo caminho ?


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2014 às 21:36)

o Askja tem uma lagoa na cratera... será que já há alterações na composição da água?


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2014 às 21:45)

O Serviço Geofísico da Islândia menciona um evento a 21 de julho deste ano: Deslizamento de terras pra dentro da caldeira, provocando um pequeno tsunami. 

Sugere-se que a parede da cratera está instável porque o tempo tem estado quente e chuvoso fazendo derreter a neve.  

Há uma foto onde se vê uma pluma sobre a parede da cratera cuja origem é desconhecida. Os sismometros apanharam vários tremores durante cerca de 20 minutos mas tudo terá cessado. 

http://en.vedur.is/about-imo/news/nr/2919


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2014 às 13:11)

Mais um sismo no Bardarbunga:

Magnitude	Mw 5.4
Region	ICELAND
Date time	2014-08-26 01:26:08.7 UTC
Location	64.79 N ; 17.35 W
Depth	2 km
Distances	231 km E of Reykjavík, Iceland / pop: 113,906 / local time: 01:26:08.7 2014-08-26
105 km S of Akureyri / pop: 16,563 / local time: 01:26:00.0 2014-08-26

Fonte: EMSC

O serviço meteorológico islandês diz que foi de 5.7 .


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2014 às 15:23)

Zapiao disse:


> Ou seja a lava vai saindo pelas fendas que encontra pelo caminho ?



Pouco percebo disto, mas imagino que o magma (lava é quando está na superfície) da câmara magmática do vulcão Bardarbunga em vez de dirigir-se para a superfície, seguiu por uma fissura e cada vez que movimenta-se (tremor harmónico) causa pressão na fissura o que resulta em sismos, se encontrar mais resistência na rocha, sismos de maior magnitude ocorrem. 
Como os dados de GPS apenas demonstram movimento horizontal e não vertical, confirma que o magma não está a acumular num único sítio (verifica-se logo uma inflação vertical).
Este processo dá origem um dique vulcânico, estima-se que este da Islândia já tenha mais de 40km de comprimento e cerca de 1m de largura. 

Estão ocorrer diversos sismos de magnitude maior que 4, quase todos localizados no vulcão Bardarbunga, presume-se que o magma ao sair da câmara magmática deste vulcão, poderá deformar a estrutura do vulcão (com possível colapso se a câmara magmática esvaziar).



Imagem ilustrativa do que possívelmente pode ocorrer (ninguem sabe ao certo, apenas hipóteses)..





Imagem do percurso do magma (sismos dizem onde o magma encontra-se), a imagem já tem uns dias, o dique já se encontra mais a norte.






@Agreste
Ainda não li nada sobre a composição química da água no Askja, mas podes dar uma vista de olhos no blog VolcanoCafe, que se houver essa informação estará por lá.
Sobre esse tsunami ocorrido em Julho, o mais estranho é mesmo o registo sísmico de longos minutos, tb ninguem sabe ao certo o que é..


----------



## Zapiao (26 Ago 2014 às 15:34)

Qual a razão para o magma não sair pelo trajeto espectável que é o vulcão em si? Se já saiu antes porque não sai agora?


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2014 às 17:01)

Zapiao disse:


> Qual a razão para o magma não sair pelo trajeto espectável que é o vulcão em si? Se já saiu antes porque não sai agora?



Porque o canal da chaminé vulcânica estará sólido, logo está entupida, para que o magma possa romper tudo aquilo é preciso haver uma erupção explosiva, caso contrário poderá ser uma erupção efusiva, isto é, com magma a sair por fendas secundárias sem que existam explosões. Isto ainda se complica mais pelo facto de haver toneladas de gelo a fazer peso em cima de toda a estrutura do vulcão, portanto é preciso mesmo muita força para rebentar aquilo tudo. Uma pena .


----------



## camrov8 (26 Ago 2014 às 17:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porque o canal da chaminé vulcânica estará sólido, logo está entupida, para que o magma possa romper tudo aquilo é preciso haver uma erupção explosiva, caso contrário poderá ser uma erupção efusiva, isto é, com magma a sair por fendas secundárias sem que existam explosões. Isto ainda se complica mais pelo facto de haver toneladas de gelo a fazer peso em cima de toda a estrutura do vulcão, portanto é preciso mesmo muita força para rebentar aquilo tudo. Uma pena .



Uma pena? sem comentário


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2014 às 17:31)

camrov8 disse:


> Uma pena? sem comentário



O enriquecimento dos solos graças aos minerais libertados pelo vulcão são uma das vantagens de uma erupção vulcânica. O facto de o evento vir a prejudicar imensa gente não vai deixar de acontecer, só temos que nos adaptar e ou viver com isso, o facto de ninguém mandar na natureza é isso que a torna tão fascinante. Certamente não serei o único a querer que o vulcão entre em erupção, quem gosta de ciência e destes eventos adora que aconteçam essencialmente quando é algo de pequena escala como neste caso, certamente há muitos islandeses mesmo habitantes que querem que o vulcão entre em erupção pois é da forma que ajuda a aliviar as tensões de toda a região a nível tectónico. Vale mais ter erupções de 4 em 4 anos que ter uma de 50 em 50 pois a de 50 será bem pior.



irpsit disse:


> Em relação ao *Katla*, a actividade sísmica é expectável: pois em 3 erupções históricas do Eyjafjallajökull, o Katla (localizado mesmo ao lado, e de tamanho pelo menos 10 vezes superior) entrou em erupção sempre no espaço de um ano. A ultima erupção do Katla foi em 1918, e o seu período entre erupções costuma ser de cerca de 40 anos. Isto poderia indiciar uma grande erupção futura, mas geralmente quando as erupções são a seguir ao Eyjafjallajökull, costumam mais "fracas" (mas sempre bem grandes).
> 
> Em relação ao *Grimsvotn*, responsável pela larga erupção histórica de 1783 com consequênciais globais, a actividade recente é expectável. O vulcão tem entrado em erupção frequentemente nos últimos anos, por exemplo em 1996, 1998 e 2004, portanto não é de esperar grandes erupções. No último mês, aqui na Islândia ocorreram duas inundações glaciais causadas por calor geotérmico deste vulcão, que indicia uma possível erupção futura.
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2014 às 17:56)

http://www.midhus.is/webcam/Webcam.jpg
a webcam no site VolcanoCafé actualiza com período 15 segundos e atraso de apenas um pouco mais de 1 minuto.
A depressão correspondente à transição pós-tropical/extratropical do furacão Cristobal trará algum vento forte e precipitação intensa especialmente no quadrante sueste da ilha, para domingo dia 31, segundo a última saída do GFS.


----------



## vitoreis (26 Ago 2014 às 19:17)

Imagem actualizada do percurso do magma com base na localização dos sismos:







Possibilidade de chegar ao Askja em 4 dias, depois de aparentemente já ter chegado à rede de fissuras do Grimsvötn, o que poderá "ligar" 3 dos maiores vulcões Islandeses e configurar uma situação ainda mais explosiva.



> If the intrusion continues to move forward in this direction it will enter the caldera of Askja in 4 days. Problem here is that Askja is known to have pockets of rhyolitic explosive magma, and if those pockets suddenly reheat from the new hot magma things could get interesting fast.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2014 às 12:16)

vitoreis disse:


> Imagem actualizada do percurso do magma com base na localização dos sismos:
> 
> Possibilidade de chegar ao Askja em 4 dias, depois de aparentemente já ter chegado à rede de fissuras do Grimsvötn, o que poderá "ligar" 3 dos maiores vulcões Islandeses e configurar uma situação ainda mais explosiva.



No mapa parece uma coisa fácil de acontecer mas não me parece que seja algo propriamente provável a acontecer.

Lista de vulcões da Islândia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_volcanoes_in_Iceland

*Vulcão islandês Bardarbunga mantém elevada actividade sísmica
*


> O vulcão islandês Bardarbunga, que provoca uma situação de alerta no país nórdico devido ao perigo de erupção, mantém uma actividade sísmica alta após 11 dias, informou hoje o Departamento Meteorológico da Islândia (IMO).
> 
> *O Bardarbunga, um dos maiores vulcões na Islândia, não entra em erupção há mais de um século*
> 
> ...



A ultima erupção foi de Junho a Outubro de 1910.


----------



## vitoreis (27 Ago 2014 às 15:05)

Não será muito provável mas:


> Remember, the scenario where the intrusion intersects with Askja is highly unlikely, so getting too concerned about disastrous giant eruptions is premature to say the least. However, whenever the potential for hot basalt to meet cool rhyolite is there, you can see that we can change the playing field quite quickly.



Nas últimas horas a possibilidade têm sido comentada por especialistas da área como Erik Klemetti, Rebecca Morelle ou os editores do volcanocafe. Aqui ficam os artigos (desculpem o Inglês):

volcanocafe
http://volcanocafe.wordpress.com/2014/08/27/bardarbunga-reader-question/

bbc
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-28943708

wired
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/icelandic-earthquake-swarm-heads-towards-askja-what-could-happen/


----------



## lsalvador (27 Ago 2014 às 16:12)

Uma WebCam do local

http://www.midhus.is/


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2014 às 18:36)

lsalvador disse:


> Uma WebCam do local
> 
> http://www.midhus.is/



A imagem é excelente, penso ser a mesma do VolcanoCafé. No entanto parou hoje às 12:28:01 
Inclui também o registo da temperatura do ar, vento, precipitação e pressão atmosférica.

A WebCam está a funcionar, só é pena estar dirigida tão para baixo o que faz com que o céu esteja sobre-exposto e limite bastante a visão, apesar de o primeiro plano com os cavalinhos ser bonito e bucólico...


----------



## fablept (28 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

Muitos palpites e poucas certezas, nas últimas horas tem havido algumas opiniões que o magma do dique já chegou ao vulcão Askja e que possívelmente este irá entrar em erupção muito em breve. Dizem que a pouca sismicidade entre o dique e o vulcão Askja deve-se que este espaço deverá conter rocha parcialmente derretida, o que permite ao dique continuar com pouco ou nenhum atrito (sismos). Tb confirmou-se que o glaciar tem diversas depressões, o que indica que o calor derreteu partes do glaciar (só mesmo havendo contacto de lava com o glaciar).

Referem que é muito possível uma erupção simultânea tanto no vulcão Bardarbunga como o Askja e que poderá ser um evento de grandes dimensões.

A minha opinião desde o inicio desta crise é que isto não ia dar em nada, possívelmente algo "natural" na Islândia sem qualquer erupção relevante, mas devido ao acesso de dados de sismometros/GPS/outros (que não existia à 20 anos atrás) e com grande interesse por parte das pessoas (devido ao impacto da erupção de 2010), criou-se um grande "buzz" à volta disto. Mas de repente amanhã faz mesmo _kabum_


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2014 às 19:07)

os vulcões são como as mulheres, ninguém sabe o vão fazer e quando o vão fazer


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2014 às 20:51)

fablept disse:


> Muitos palpites e poucas certezas, nas últimas horas tem havido algumas opiniões que o magma do dique já chegou ao vulcão Askja e que possívelmente este irá entrar em erupção muito em breve. Dizem que a pouca sismicidade entre o dique e o vulcão Askja deve-se que este espaço deverá conter rocha parcialmente derretida, o que permite ao dique continuar com pouco ou nenhum atrito (sismos). Tb confirmou-se que o glaciar tem diversas depressões, o que indica que o calor derreteu partes do glaciar (só mesmo havendo contacto de lava com o glaciar).
> 
> Referem que é muito possível uma erupção simultânea tanto no vulcão Bardarbunga como o Askja e que poderá ser um evento de grandes dimensões.
> 
> A minha opinião desde o inicio desta crise é que isto não ia dar em nada, possívelmente algo "natural" na Islândia sem qualquer erupção relevante, mas devido ao acesso de dados de sismometros/GPS/outros (que não existia à 20 anos atrás) e com grande interesse por parte das pessoas (devido ao impacto da erupção de 2010), criou-se um grande "buzz" à volta disto. Mas de repente amanhã faz mesmo _kabum_



Se calhar precipitei-me na abertura do tópico, mas como anunciaram uma erupção sub-glacial e até mesmo o desvio das rotas da aviação civil, pensava que as coisas esta mais perto de acontecer... 

Peço à moderação para alterar o titulo do tópico se acharem por bem.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2014 às 21:01)

depende, mas do que sei os Islandeses têm mais medo do Katla e amigos


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2014 às 02:25)

Erupção confirmada visualmente:











Ainda é cedo para perceber a dimensão ou localização exacta mas aparenta ser a meio caminho entre o Bardarbunga e o Askja!

A seguir com atenção nas próximas horas!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2014 às 02:27)

A erupção de uma fissura está ocorrendo ao norte de Dynjujökull.


----------



## Snifa (29 Ago 2014 às 08:53)

*Vulcão islandês entrou em erupção e o tráfego aéreo foi interdito.
*

Publicado às 08.11

O vulcão Bardarbunga, na Islândia, entrou em erupção, esta sexta-feira de madrugada. O instituto de meteorologia islandês subiu o nível de alerta para vermelho e o tráfego aéreo na zona foi interdito.







foto VILHELM GUNNARSSON/ EPA


"Uma erupção vulcânica começou (...) pouco depois da meia-noite (mesma hora em Portugal continental)", indicou a Proteção Civil da Islândia em comunicado.

A erupção está localizada ao nível do Holuhraun, um campo de lava no centro da ilha, longe das zonas de residência, referiu a entidade, acrescentando que, até agora, "não foram detetadas cinzas vulcânicas no sistema de radares".

"Os tremores de terra causados pela erupção são pequenos, o que indica uma erupção efusiva, sem atividade explosiva significativa", pormenorizou no mesmo comunicado.

A Islândia já interditou, no entanto, o tráfego aéreo na zona do vulcão, embora não tenha fechado os aeroportos da ilha.

Há quase duas semanas que o Bardarbunga provoca uma situação de alerta no país, o que é interpretado pelos geofísicos como processos de relaxamento da caldeira do vulcão, situado numa região glaciar, devido a mudanças de pressão do magna e da movimentação do dique.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4098822


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2014 às 09:14)

Tudo indica que será uma erupção efusiva  .



Webcam em directo:
http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga-2/


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2014 às 09:55)

Últimos 15 dias o numero de sismos tem vindo a diminuir no vulcão, provavelmente o magma que havia para ascender já ascendeu todo, prova disso é que todos os sismos que tem havido têm sido superficiais. Agora vamos esperar que a erupção se mantenha em modo efusivo que ao que parece foi assim que começou.


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2014 às 11:02)

Este evento não terá sido mais do que uma descarga de energia antes do início da erupção principal que deverá ocorrer nas próximas horas, como muito bem diz o Carl no volcanocafe:



> This eruption seems to for the moment take the best possible solution way. Currently the true eruption has not started, but will do so in a few hours. What I mean by that is that currently we are mostly seeing steam coming out of the newly opened fissure, this is caused by rising magma heating away the water table on a local scale.
> 
> As the true eruption starts we will see fire fountains a few hundred meters high. I also expect that the fissure will widen during the day, and we might also see new fissures open up in the days and weeks to come. The ultimate scale of the eruption remains to be seen, and this eruption could continue for weeks, months, or even years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2014 às 11:13)

vitoreis disse:


> Este evento não terá sido mais do que uma descarga de energia antes do início da erupção principal que deverá ocorrer nas próximas horas, como muito bem diz o Carl no volcanocafe:



Quanto mais energia for saindo desta forma, menos violenta irá ser a erupção (a existir).


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2014 às 11:22)

Os tremores mais violentos após a erupção foram:
3.8 (04:37) na caldeira do Bárdarbunga 
2.9 (05:39) na caldeira do Bárdarbunga 
3.5 (06:38) no dique


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2014 às 13:03)

29.08.2014	11:14:59 -	Depth 6.8 km - Magnitude 4.8 - 4.9 km NE of Bárðarbunga
29.08.2014	12:21:46 -	Depth 9.2 km - Magnitude 5.2 - 6.6 km NE of Bárðarbunga


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Ago 2014 às 14:37)

Uma _youtubada_ em directo .


----------



## vitoreis (29 Ago 2014 às 16:46)

Bela imagem da SkyNews:


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2014 às 07:56)

Erupção fissural de lava terá começado há cerca de uma hora.
Imagens em mensagens no VolcanoCafé
http://volcanocafe.wordpress.com/20...verall-picture/comment-page-4/#comment-141153


















http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga-2/

o servidor das webcams parece que foi abaixo...


----------



## Profetaa (31 Ago 2014 às 12:56)

Excelentes imagens da webcam que mostram a erupção fissural:
http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga-2/


----------



## fablept (31 Ago 2014 às 16:32)

Recomenda-se a usar este link do Youtube, pois os servidores da Mila não aguentam com tanto tráfego..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKtGqoxV_qo


Video da erupção 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBiBq4XDQ4A


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 18:39)

A erupção de uma fissura ocorreu ao norte de Holuhraun.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Ago 2014 às 21:05)




----------



## Agreste (31 Ago 2014 às 21:40)

According to local news, the lava flows have already reached more than 3 km distance from the fissure vent. The eruption is much stronger than the previous one on Friday, with up to 10 times lava output.
Since the start of the eruption this morning, earthquake activity has been lower (which is normal as pressure is lowered).

Lava analysis from the Friday eruption at the University of Iceland showed that the erupted basalt magma is relatively rich in Aluminum (>7 wt %) which suggests that it likely originates from a deeper source, directly connected to the upper mantle, rather than from an existing shallow magma reservoir under Bardarbunga (or Askja) volcano.


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2014 às 14:23)

Vídeo de ontem:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrTCLZ7ISuE


----------



## vitoreis (1 Set 2014 às 14:55)

Notem a sequência de sismos perto do Bardarbunga com magnitude superior a 3 e apenas no dia de hoje:

01.09.2014	11:41:08 | Depth: 6.8 km | Magnitude: 5.3 | 5.5 km NE of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	10:33:45 | Depth: 4.9 km | Magnitude: 3.1 | 4.9 km S of Herdubreid
01.09.2014	09:12:18 | Depth: 9.0 km | Magnitude: 3.0 | 2.3 km N of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	08:58:11 | Depth: 8.6 km | Magnitude: 5.0 | 2.4 km NNW of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	06:55:55 | Depth: 2.5 km | Magnitude: 3.2 | 7.8 km E of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	05:37:33 | Depth: 7.9 km | Magnitude: 3.6 | 1.5 km NNW of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	04:59:22 | Depth: 7.4 km | Magnitude: 4.5 | 5.3 km NE of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	03:09:49 | Depth: 4.7 km | Magnitude: 4.2 | 5.2 km ESE of Bardarbunga
01.09.2014	02:25:12 | Depth: 2.7 km | Magnitude: 3.9 | 4.4 km NE of Bardarbunga

Continua bem real a possibilidade de erupção explosiva nos próximos dias ou semanas!

Entretanto o Askja está bastante mais sossegado mas existe um novo foco de actividade sísmica a NNE deste (Herdubreid). Poderá o dique ter aumentado até lá?

A verdade é que é a primeira vez que podemos assistir com todo este detalhe a um evento deste tipo. Mesmo os principais especialistas estão expectantes e muito interessados no desenvolvimento da situação e ninguém arrisca uma possibilidade concreta baseada em modelos, apenas teorias de possibilidades. 

Para continuar a seguir com muito interesse!


----------



## fablept (1 Set 2014 às 16:53)

Realmente é curioso no novo swarm perto do Askja que está estender para NNE..

Sismos nas últimas 48 horas


----------



## Profetaa (1 Set 2014 às 19:00)

Erupção á Vista???
Será pluma vulcânica??No bardarbunga?
Ou é apenas na fissura?
http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/


----------



## vitoreis (1 Set 2014 às 19:50)

Profetaa disse:


> Erupção á Vista???
> Será pluma vulcânica??No bardarbunga?
> Ou é apenas na fissura?
> http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/



Aparentemente será a nuvem de gases. Estará mais visível porque o vento caiu.












Falando em gases: a nuvem de SO2 obrigou a um alerta vermelho durante a tarde:


----------



## vitoreis (1 Set 2014 às 20:32)

Profetaa disse:


> Erupção á Vista???
> Será pluma vulcânica??No bardarbunga?
> Ou é apenas na fissura?
> http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/



Aqui está a causa: chuva!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im_qIwGYr-E


----------



## hurricane (1 Set 2014 às 20:47)

vitoreis disse:


> Aqui está a causa: chuva!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im_qIwGYr-E



Pela web agora é uma erupção!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2014 às 13:47)

Algumas fotos do bicho .
http://gudmann.photoshelter.com/gallery/Volcanic-Eruption-2014/G0000VHvgRsUlb5M


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2014 às 23:33)

Mais um vídeo interessante. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4PUOBIwEv0


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2014 às 23:35)

Pelos dados recentes parece que a erupção vai a menos... comentam que a efusão de lava é menor e a deformação no terreno também diminuiu.

No entanto não excluem qualquer cenário no que se vai passar. 

http://en.vedur.is/earthquakes-and-volcanism/articles/nr/2947


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2014 às 23:41)

O significado de dizer que a concentração de enxofre aumentou na nuvem de gases que acompanha a efusão de lava... a efusão diminui mas o enxofre aumenta...


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2014 às 13:06)

Mais 2 sismos importante durante a noite... a efusão voltou ao pico do dia 31-1.


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2014 às 17:18)

Evacuação geral no campo de lava de Holuhraun...

- Aumento da actividade sísmica.
- Deformação/rutura do glaciar visível à superfície.
- Inundação considerável em perspectiva. 

http://www.ruv.is/frett/scientists-advised-to-leave-holuhraun


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2014 às 14:10)

A situação mantém-se relativamente estável. Abriram-se 2 novas zonas de efusão de lava mais a sul e mais perto do glaciar mas que ejectam menos material. Terão perto de 700 metros. O chão continua a abater na direcção sul do glaciar. A sismicidade mantém-se dentro dos mesmos moldes. 

Continua a supor-se que a matéria que entra no sistema vinda do manto é superior à que está a ser expelida, portanto vive-se uma calma tensa.




*Norte/Askja (canto sup. esquerda) - Sul/Bardarbunga (canto inf. direita)*


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2014 às 20:50)

Imagens fantásticas chagam-nos da Islândia, vale a pena ver, é fascinante! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/105365343"]Volcano at night - Iceland September 4 2014 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2014 às 21:57)

MSantos disse:


> Imagens fantásticas chagam-nos da Islândia, vale a pena ver, é fascinante!
> 
> Volcano at night - Iceland September 4 2014 on Vimeo



 Maravilha!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Agreste (9 Set 2014 às 14:08)

Poucas alterações no cenário. 

- A efusão de lava nas 2 novas fissuras cessou embora existam gases a sair.
- A efusão de lava na fissura principal mantém-se nos mesmos moldes do dia 31.
- A lava já atingiu o rio Jokulsa.
- O glaciar apresenta novas zonas de abatimento alinhadas com o rift e com o dique de lava. Supõe-se que a erupção debaixo do glaciar prossegue mas a cheia ainda não encontrou caminho de saída. 
- Continuam os sismos, particularmente na caldeira do Bardarbunga, o tecto da caldeira continua a afundar-se. 
- A qualidade do ar está bastante degradada no campo de lava de Holuhraun devido à presença de vários componentes provenientes da efusão de lava: Dióxido de Carbono, Enxofre, Flúor, etc. A observação in loco do fenómeno continua por isso bastante condicionada (sujeita a autorizações especiais).


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2014 às 21:25)

Mais um vídeo fantástico da erupção, vale a pena ver! 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152749599948408


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2014 às 22:17)

MSantos disse:


> Mais um vídeo fantástico da erupção, vale a pena ver!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152749599948408


O que será aquela luz aos 2:10?
Belíssimo vídeo, tal como o anterior que colocaste.


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2014 às 22:50)

João Pedro disse:


> O que será aquela luz aos 2:10?
> Belíssimo vídeo, tal como o anterior que colocaste.



Também reparei, não faço ideia o que possa ser. 

Este vídeo e o vídeo anterior foram-me passados por uma amiga que vive na Islândia e tem maior facilidade de acesso a informações do vulcão.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2014 às 23:38)

É um OVNI! 
Uma amiga cheia de sorte portanto!  Adorava ver uma erupção ao vivo, e em segurança...


----------



## Agreste (10 Set 2014 às 00:09)

_*o foco luminoso corresponde ao asteroide 2014RC.*_

Preocupação da protecção civil da Islândia por causa do vulcão Bardarbunga... o gelo da caldeira de 80km2 apesar dos 800m de espessura está a derreter algures lá por baixo... trabalha-se no cenário mais difícil que é uma erupção vulcânica explosiva e numa cheia de grandes proporções. 

http://www.ruv.is/frett/gravely-concerned-about-bardarbunga


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2014 às 00:22)

João Pedro disse:


> É um OVNI!
> Uma amiga cheia de sorte portanto!  Adorava ver uma erupção ao vivo, e em segurança...



Ela está em Reykjavík, nunca viu a erupção ao vivo, mas por lá aparece muito mais informação/imagens/vídeos sobre a erupção.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2014 às 02:56)

João Pedro disse:


> O que será aquela luz aos 2:10?
> Belíssimo vídeo, tal como o anterior que colocaste.



Obrigado pela partilha do vídeo! 

Quanto à luz referida, parece um meteoro mas demasiado lento. Parece sair da nuvem deixando um rasto e a sua luminosidade termina assim que atinge o limite da sombra da própria nuvem, como se a luz fosse um reflexo. Mas antes desta luz principal sair da nuvem há uma pequena luminosidade que sai, segue o mesmo trajecto mas detém-se a meio e logo a seguir sai a maior. O facto de a luz se extinguir exactamente onde começa a sombra pode ser uma coincidência.
Vejam em HD e ecrã completo. Se não virem em HD os artefactos da compressão do video tornam a imagem confusa.

A mim parece-me um meteoro, ou seja, um bólide, para atingir esta baixa altitude. Não pode ser um produto da erupção pois esta não está a projectar seja o que for a tal altura.


----------



## Stinger (10 Set 2014 às 03:35)

E imagens da caldeira existe ?

Assim como o degelo devido á erupçao ?


----------



## Ricardo Martins (10 Set 2014 às 09:40)

Amigo Agreste, o 2014RC veio ao nosso encontro?
Se sim, a que horas?


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2014 às 00:14)

Segundo este artigo:
http://expresso.sapo.pt/ha-um-asteroide-que-nos-vem-espreitar=f888260
Não se poderá tratar do 2014RC... poderia sim ser um meteorito originário do mesmo, como os que se registaram perto de Manágua e sobre Barcelona.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...oid-Nicuraguan-impact-caused-rogue-shard.html


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2014 às 09:40)

Evolução da situação.

- A efusão de lava no campo de Holuhraun parou, continuam os rios de lava a sair da fissura mas não as fontes visíveis anteriormente. Nas fontes que secaram totalmente continuam a sair gases.
- Continuam os sismos em torno da caldeira do Bardarbunga.
- Das medições efectuadas considera-se que está a entrar mais matéria no sistema do que a que está a ser expulsa. 
- O topo da caldeira do Bardarbunga continua a afundar-se a um ritmo de 80cm por dia. Aparecem fendas no gelo, o desnível é de 21 metros.


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2014 às 20:18)

A efusão de lava em Holuhraun terminou mas continua a entrar material no sistema, parece que o magma procura outra saída pois os sismos perto do vulcão continuam a produzir-se na escala de 4,0-5,0 de magnitude. O gelo que cobre a cratera continua a afundar-se. 

Não é o fim da erupção, ainda há bastante mais pra ver.


----------



## vitoreis (14 Set 2014 às 21:17)

Agreste disse:


> A efusão de lava em Holuhraun terminou mas continua a entrar material no sistema, parece que o magma procura outra saída pois os sismos perto do vulcão continuam a produzir-se na escala de 4,0-5,0 de magnitude. O gelo que cobre a cratera continua a afundar-se.
> 
> Não é o fim da erupção, ainda há bastante mais pra ver.



Acabou nada:












Podes assistir aqui:
http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2014 às 22:10)

Chaminé/cone Baugur mas já não tem nada que ver com os primeiros dias do mês. Nas avaliações diárias informam que o magma está a procurar outro caminho.


----------



## fablept (14 Set 2014 às 23:32)

Mas o magma segue o caminho que lhe oferece menos resistência, o que neste caso é o actual dique vulcânico, porque havia de seguir por outro caminho? Algum bloqueio? O dique vulcânico não sustenta tanto magma como está a ser injectado do vulcão Bardarbunga?


----------



## vitoreis (14 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Agreste disse:


> Chaminé/cone Baugur mas já não tem nada que ver com os primeiros dias do mês. Nas avaliações diárias informam que o magma está a procurar outro caminho.


Sim, abrandou na cratera principal e extingui-se nas crateras mais pequenas. Mas com base nas informações que existem neste momento acredito que esta erupção no Holuhraun não irá terminar até ao colapso da caldeira do Bardarbunga. 
A pressão que as toneladas de rocha e gelo (que estão a afundar) exerce sobre o magma na base do Bardarbunga obriga-o a procurar saídas alternativas até que se dê a erupção principal. Estas saídas podem ser a continuação da erupção em Holuhraun e/ou novas crateras noutro local.

A acontecer como parece (grande erupção no Bardar), o primeiro grande problema serão as inundações a norte devido ao derretimento do gelo no glaciar. Poderemos estar na presença de uma enxurrada de proporções épicas, algo como nunca se viu na história da ilha e que afectará povoações como Húsavík.

Esquema com o afundamento:





Evolução hora-a-hora (ver online aqui):


----------



## vitoreis (14 Set 2014 às 23:52)

fablept disse:


> Mas o magma segue o caminho que lhe oferece menos resistência, o que neste caso é o actual dique vulcânico, porque havia de seguir por outro caminho? Algum bloqueio? O dique vulcânico não sustenta tanto magma como está a ser injectado do vulcão Bardarbunga?


Ninguém sabe responder. Poderá existir um estrangulamento logo no inicio do dique pelo afundamento da caldeira ou até uma diminuição do magma a entrar no dique. Pelo que li hoje, é possível que a quantidade de magma a entrar no dique tenha aumentado o que devia provocar mais tremores ao longo do Dyngjujökull - algo que não se confirma:


----------



## vitoreis (15 Set 2014 às 00:12)

O que está a acontecer em modo gráfico:











O que poderá ser o resultado final:


----------



## vitoreis (15 Set 2014 às 11:41)

Relação entre um sismo de mag 5 a apenas 100m de profundidade e o afundamento da caldeira: 

15.09.2014, 08:04:58 - 64.612/-17.435 - 0.1 km - 5.0 - SE of Bárðarbunga


----------



## irpsit (18 Set 2014 às 14:02)

Olá a todos,

Tenho estado afastado do fórum, mas estou de volta.

Aqui na Islândia obviamente ando muito interessado no seguimento da erupção vulcânica do sistema Bárdarbunga.

Já vi a erupção algumas vezes ao longe, e uma vez ao perto, por voo a cerca de 300 metros de distância.

Também estou por dentro das informações sobre o que se passa. Se alguém quiser perguntar alguma coisa esteja à vontade. Logo passo novamente no fórum e partilho mais algumas informações.

Para já, posso dizer o seguinte:
- um evento de rifting/dike regional occorreu. estes eventos ocorrem a cerca de cada 130 anos e geralmente produzem erupções com elevados volumes de magma, longas fissuras, erupções mais intensas e frequência de erupções maior

- o evento de rifting resultou em movimento tectónicos sem precedentes. Nas primeiras semanas, o rifting gerava a 2 a 3cm por dia, ou seja nos primeiros 20 dias, ocorreram movimentos comparáveis ao que normalmente ocorre em 20 anos!

- a erupção actual mede cerca de 0.4km3, ou seja é superior ao Eyjafjalljokull, e é das maiores erupções na Islândia dos últimos 200 anos.

- o evento gerou stress considerável na caldera do vulcão central Bardarbunga (e noutros vulcões vizinhos também). A caldera por estar submetida a forças extensionais grandes, tem-se afundado, algo que costuma ocorrer quando há eventos similares, e só em alguma ocasioões resulta em erupções violentas (sendo a última a do Askja em 1875). A caldera tem sofrido um grau elevado de ring faulting.

- o principal problema neste momento é a elevada libertação de SO2 da erupção que causa problemas aqui na Islândia (smog vulcânico intenso)

- os maiores riscos é de uma erupção subglacial causar um jokulhaup considerável, e existe um pequeno risco de a caldera colapsar numa erupção muito violenta e histórica. Para já,todos os cenários são possíveis, segundo os cientistas locais.

Pronto, logo escrevo mais.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2014 às 15:09)

Bem-vindo de volta Irpsi! Estava a estranhar a tua ausência, contamos contigo para nos manteres informados da situação aí na Islândia.


----------



## vitoreis (18 Set 2014 às 20:14)

irpsit disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Tenho estado afastado do fórum, mas estou de volta.
> 
> ...


Tenho seguido as tuas mensagens no blog do Jón e no VC. Será excelente ter-te por cá, obrigado desde já pelos futuros updates.


----------



## fablept (19 Set 2014 às 00:04)

Mas são normais diques tão extensos na Islândia?

O dique anda à volta de 40km, dando um exemplo utilizando os Açores, uma erupção nascia na ilha de S.Jorge, mas o magma tinha origem na Montanha do Pico Acredito que só em condições geológicas muito especiais podem ocorrer diques com esse comprimento, mas dá que pensar!

Está nos meus planos a longo prazo assistir a uma erupção, mas bem longe dos Açores (a não ser erupções no mar, longe das ilhas)..nem que seja o Etna


----------



## irpsit (20 Set 2014 às 21:52)

Fable, A Islândia é o paraíso da lava.

Dito de outra forma, nos últimos 10.000 anos, um terço de toda a lava emitida no planeta Terra, provém somente da Islândia.

A Islândia é quase como se fosse uma "trap formation", com volumes colossais libertados de lava num curto espaço de tempo geologicamente falando.

Dikes de 40km são normalíssimos na Islândia a cada 130-150anos, que é um ciclo em que a actividade vulcânica aumenta expectacularmente aqui na Islândia. Este ciclo é na verdade uma teoria científica publicada, mas claro é um ciclo ligeiramente irregular e sem-se saber porquê.

Curiosamente o último pico foi entre 1862-1900 e parece que o pico actual está a começar, tal como a teoria prevê.

Nesses picos de actividade, os dikes podem ser muito longos, porque basicamente preenchem o rifting que ocorre: a zona onde se as placas tectónicas se separam, permite que o magma saía de um vulcão central e percorra a extensão do rift.

Em 1477 o dike foi de 100-150km. E a erupção em fissura foi de 50km e claro teve uma emissão prodigiosa de lava e cinza (VEI6). Outra erupção colossal foi a do rift Laki em 1783 com 15km3 libertados de lava, numa fissura de 30km.

Estas fissuras ocorrem no rift a sudoeste dos vulcões Bardarbunga e Grimsvotn. Quando é a norte/nordeste destes, as erupções costumam ser ligeiramente menores e com maior diversidade de vulcanismo, não sendo fissuras longuíssimas, mas fissuras pequenas, shield volcanoes, etc.

Em 1862 ocorreu rifting a sudoeste do Bardarbunga. A erupção durou 2 anos ao longo de 10km. Entretanto erupções começaram nessa década também a norte do Bardarbunga (algures entre 1862 e 1874), depois no Grimsvotn em 1873, e em 1874, começaram erupções de lava também no Askja, mais a norte, e prolongando-se 100km a norte, ao longo de uma longa fissura. Eventualmente a caldeira esvaziada do Askja explodiu numa erupção violenta de VEI5. A partir daí o Grimsvotn, Askja e Bardarbunga ainda tiveram pequenas erupções ao longo de 40-50 anos.

Agora parece que entrámos num período similar, em que rifting está a ocorrer ao longo de uma longa extensão, e afectando sistema vulcânico, um atrás do outro.

Para já a erupção libertou 0.4km3, num pequeno shield volcano que nasceu do nada! Ver imagem abaixo, que fotografei de avioneta






Aqui está o exemplo de um rifting que se formou de um dia para o outro, ao longo de 20km, 1 km de largura, e várias dezenas de metros de profundidade. Começando na parte sul do local da erupção. Mas é um rift "seco", que ainda não teve erupção, só "rachou":






Aqui está o rio de lava, que não consegui fotografar em toda extensão. Mas corre ao longo de 10-15km:





As fontes têm 100 metros de altura, por vezes mais. É mais altura do que a Torre dos Clérigos (ou 3 vezes a altura da Torre de Belém). O rio tem 40-50 metros de largura, e 10 metros de espessura. Mas o seu comprimento é que é mesmo espectacular.



fablept disse:


> Mas são normais diques tão extensos na Islândia?
> 
> O dique anda à volta de 40km, dando um exemplo utilizando os Açores, uma erupção nascia na ilha de S.Jorge, mas o magma tinha origem na Montanha do Pico Acredito que só em condições geológicas muito especiais podem ocorrer diques com esse comprimento, mas dá que pensar!
> 
> Está nos meus planos a longo prazo assistir a uma erupção, mas bem longe dos Açores (a não ser erupções no mar, longe das ilhas)..nem que seja o Etna


----------



## irpsit (20 Set 2014 às 21:55)

Exemplo dos gases tóxicos libertados na erupção:






E a erupão fotografa a quase 100km de distância, as fontes de lava são tão altas (até 150 metros de altura) que podem ser visíveis por vezes ao longe, à noite.






Os gases é mesmo o problema maior, e tem causado smog vulcânico algo severo aqui. Para já, no sul da Islandia ainda não levámos com o pior, o vento tem estado a nosso favor, mas no leste do país, há ocasiões em que as pessoas não podem sair de casa durante umas horas, tais são as concentrações de SO2.

Já agora as nuvens luminescentes na fotografia, são nuvens noctilucentes, outra particularidade das latitudes nórdicas.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Recolha de amostras de lava.


----------



## FJC (26 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Boa tarde!
A erupção na fissura parece estar a acalmar.





Link: http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/bardarbunga/

"Activity in Holuhraun continued as before during the weekend. Currently it seems that activity is increasing in Holuhraun eruption, I don’t have it confirmed at the moment. What has been detected is a fluctuation lasting from few seconds and up to several hours in output of lava in Holhraun eruption, *this possibly that the eruption is about to end*. Since the feeding of the eruption becomes unstable and is unable to feed the eruption in the same stable manner as before. There have also been detected changes in gas output (mostly SO2)."

fonte: http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/


----------



## FJC (12 Fev 2015 às 16:58)

Boas!
Parece que a erupção na fissura chegou ou fim, ou fez uma pausa. A actividade sísmica também baixou bastante!


----------



## FJC (13 Fev 2015 às 01:37)

Afinal a escuridão da noite revela que afinal a erupção ainda não terminou......  mas está bastante mais fraca e deve (suposição e sem nada que o prove), estar a terminar.


----------



## fablept (16 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

Depois de alguns dias de actividade sísmica, o Bardarbunga volta a dar sinais de vida..libertação de vapor?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Webcam
http://brunnur.vedur.is/myndir/webcam/2016/05/15/webcam_jokulsaS.html


----------

